
The Peacock-Tail Theory of AP Calculus - tokenadult
https://mathwithbaddrawings.com/2016/07/20/the-peacock-tail-theory-of-ap-calculus/
======
bllguo
Poor example to choose; calculus is critical for several fields.

There are a lot of AP courses that are taken largely because students need
that feather in the cap for college applications, but at least calc comes in
useful down the line for a substantial number of people.

